# How To Create a Vegetable Garden Plan



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

This is a test comment.


----------



## dawn2 (Aug 5, 2011)

What plants must be planted between others to prevent insects
Ie garlic or marigolds


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Dawn - What companion plants you add to the garden is best determined by what you are growing in your garden and what pests you are trying to deter. I recommend checking out Golden Harvest's page on Companion planting here.

It is an invaluable resource on companion planting.


----------

